# Ajs ajs ajs



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I was fishing at the Russian Freighter a while back and started catching these almost legal AJ'S and went home that day with no fish but had a blast. I went home and found this picture from the year before when we were in the Bahamas. This big ole AJ went 98 lbs.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

that's a hoss of an AJ, and the 2nd one is no slouch! :thumbup:

looks like good times were had, fo show!


----------

